# Bad storm tonight... do I heat the coop?



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I have a question for you? You advice would be appreciated.
Do you use heat in your coop? My girls have been fine all winter and tonight in Massachusetts we are expecting a Nor'easter. I live inland so I am not getting the coastal winds but it may be under zero degrees. Should I add a heat lamp?

We do tend to loose power in storms so I really don't want to endanger them more. My human instincts are confusing me on what to do.

It's getting late and I need to make a decision.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Today is the first time I have ever added heat in the winter. With a month of -20's and -45 to -50 coming next week, we broke down and put in the heat lamp. Normally I would suggest against heat for the flock but with the way this winter is going all I can say is do what you think is best. Last year my flock had no issue with dealing it -45 for a couple days but this year with it being this bad for this long it is really doing a number on them. If you do choose to add the heat make sure the light is secured in multiple ways just in case one fails you have back up to keep that lamp from falling.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope more folks weigh in on this question. we are very inexperienced and can't even agree between the two of us. info from grain shop keepers and friends with fowl is inconsistent. We put a heater in a safe place near their roost. Turn it on when the temp goes below 25 or so. They are sheltered from wind and wet, now. Their waterer hangs over a 40 watt bulb in a can, so they have water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At 25 they should be fine. We're talking temps below zero F. for those that are adding heat.

The only question is, how many birds do you have? There is some interdependency for keeping warm.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 9 chickens and I have always heated their house even though its insulated. If its really cold like the temps I'm getting in Upper Michigan of well below zero with the wind chill temps being in the -25 and lower, I will turn on a black out bulb for added heat. Main heat source for my coop runs off my wood boiler though so there's no added cost for me to heat it unless I do turn on the regular light bulbs. They have led lights for light normally. Blue for night time and white for when "I" need more light to see out there first thing in the morning and at night.  Coldest it usually gets out there during the night and/or before day break in the morning is 32 and that's when its super cold out and the wood boiler is out. I keep a wireless thermometer in their house so I can keep tabs on their temps while in my house.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I added heat. We are dealing with temps that are -45 to -50 Celsius though and blizzard mania here. The chickens were all doing fine up to the point we were getting regular average temps of -35 and colder. Then I had tragedies.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have 17 buff orpingtons & 12 ducks in my main coop
they are "snug as a bug in a rug" 
with only a handfull i would worry


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I do not add heat to our coop... I always fear the power going out and with them being used to the heat, then getting chilled.

But that's just me... 

Best of luck


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks y'all. things I hadn't thought enough about. (power outage, better with more birds)


----------



## birdlover (Nov 29, 2014)

I would definitely not recommend heating the coop because first of all, if they are cold hardy birds they will be fine. Last winter it got below 0 and my girls were strong about it. My reasoning is to not heat the coop because if that heat goes out, the chickens will not be used to the sudden temperature change, which is highly likely to result in death. Unless you are sure that the heat will never go out all winter, don't heat the coop


----------



## WhidbeyChick (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a chick heating pad in the coop with a thermostat set to come on at 35 degrees and off at 45 degrees. This is only enough to take the chill off, so I'm not worried about power outages.


----------

